# Strap give-away thread - photo's here.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Please refer to the "Competitions and Giveaways" thread here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/129004-ten-year-milestone-big-giveaway/&do=embed

The rules are post two photo's of the same watch wearing a different strap in each picture.

Away you go. :rltrlt:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the 10 year milestone mate. Here's my winning entry:

Before:



After:



:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Hopefully the photos upload!
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Well done on the 10 year anniversary - here are my transformation pics:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Try these two


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi

This is the Alpinist I got from @mcb2007 with Leather strap.



and with a bracelet meant for a Seiko solar watch (original Alpinist bracelet was kinda expensive at the moment) which fits not too bad, not perfect but I'm happy with it, it adds a different look.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Congrats on surviving 10 years @kevkojak


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

Great way to mark a milestone @kevkojak :thumbs_up:

Orient Star on bracelet & leather


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Well done buddy looking forward to the next 10 years


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Here's my two and congratulations or commiserations on the ten years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Two from me, desk pilot:










Chocks away!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

And erm, a completely different watch ...


----------



## Boggoff (Apr 20, 2019)

From Bracelet










to nato


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats Kev on the milestone and great gesture buddy on the original stainless and other straps


----------

